
Show HN: Freeciv-Web - roschdal
https://www.freecivweb.org
======
roschdal
Freeciv-web is an open source strategy game. Please post your feedback about
the new version here!

[https://github.com/freeciv/freeciv-web](https://github.com/freeciv/freeciv-
web)

~~~
pault
Do you have a change log for the new release? I couldn't find one on github or
the website.

~~~
roschdal
Please see the changelog on github:

[https://github.com/freeciv/freeciv-web](https://github.com/freeciv/freeciv-
web)

~~~
pault
Where? I asked because I couldn't find one on the website or in the repo. I
looked at all of the markdown files, the readme, the releases page, and the
wiki.

~~~
roschdal
The commit log: [https://github.com/freeciv/freeciv-
web/commits/develop](https://github.com/freeciv/freeciv-web/commits/develop)

As you can see, it is moderatly actively maintained. More developers are
welcome.

------
beatgammit
Huh, the 2D version is almost playable on mobile (3D version rendered, but
panning was too laggy)! I was about to pan around without any lag and I played
a turn, founding a city and whatnot, which was pretty cool. However, I
wouldn't want to actually play a game since the controls are a bit fiddly.

I honestly expected it to just crash, but it worked well enough.

Awesome project, I'll consider playing a game on my desktop. I play
occasionally with the desktop version, but a web version is much more
accessible for new players to try out casually.

~~~
swiley
What phone do you have? The 2D version works fine on the iPhone se, the UI is
even surprisingly usable on it. Having played the native Linux version and
with how poorly most html5 games work on phones I totally didn’t expect this.

------
ivanhoe
Is this the same as the old freeciv.org's web version before it was shut down,
or there's also some new development happening?

------
m0llusk
Charging for playing interesting civilizations with special starting units
might be a strategy for making some money to support this project.

------
harperlee
I just installed it via brew to play it in a flight but the installed version
crashes :( anyway, good memories of old Civ games!

It is a pity that most old games are lost instead of open sourced.

------
Tade0
I got 28FPS in power-save mode on a Galaxy S8 while running the benchmark.

Entirely playable performance-wise in my book.

------
oneeyedpigeon
Is there a 3d (isometric) html5 version AND a 2d, classic top-down one? Or is
it just the former?

~~~
shakna
Yes.

New 3d Game [0]

New 2d Game [1]

[0]
[https://www.freecivweb.org/webclient/?action=new&renderer=we...](https://www.freecivweb.org/webclient/?action=new&renderer=webgl&type=singleplayer)

[1]
[https://www.freecivweb.org/webclient/?action=new&type=single...](https://www.freecivweb.org/webclient/?action=new&type=singleplayer)

------
arthurcolle
The controls are really wonky but its semi-playable. Pretty cool project!

------
1337shadow
The 3D version is surprisingly refreshing !

------
lgeorget
Awesome project! Keep up the good work.

------
kzrdude
Nice!! I played freeciv some time back, and have some patches in it. Nice to
see it still developing.

------
Can_Not
Have they fixed the AI yet? Last I remember there weren't any difficulty
options, only "genocidal by default".

------
tjpnz
Why do I need an account to play?

~~~
Waterluvian
You need to pick a name of a minimum length for single player. That's all.

